
Occupational Gender Bias Prevalent in Online Images, Rutgers Study Finds - rbanffy
https://news.rutgers.edu/occupational-gender-bias-prevalent-online-images-rutgers-study-finds/20200204#.XkRJJlKTLRb
======
downerending
They seem to take it as a given that newspapers should show pictures of a
desired gender ratio (e.g., 50/50) for a profession rather than the actual
ratio. Although perhaps well-intended, it seems bad to have news sources move
(even further) away from factual depictions of reality.

~~~
MyHypatia
The research question they answer is: "How different is the image‐based
representation of highly gender‐segregated professions (librarian, nurse,
computer programmer, civil engineer) in the physical world compared to digital
spaces."

Did you read the paper? They are reporting on how far the depictions are from
reality. That means right now, the newspapers you read do not have an accurate
depiction of reality.

~~~
downerending
Read the abstract and glanced through the paper. Both are kind of mush, so I
probably missed the main point.

Note that I am not claiming that newspapers depict reality accurately. Rather,
it seemed that this paper was advocating diverging further.

------
pppaul
should I expect that in the near future, thinking and making decisions will be
a significant risk. before doing something that could be an equity offense, I
should look up the corresponding equity guidelines and follow those.

------
crmrc114
It is perhaps that not all jobs appeal to men? No crap there are more female
nurses or more male construction workers. Why is this a problem that causes
the sky to fall in the US? Some sexes prefer one occupation over another- quit
looking for systemic discrimination under every rock.

~~~
krapp
The fact that some jobs may appeal more to one gender than another doesn't
discredit the existence of systemic gender discrimination so much as support
its likelihood. Discrimination doesn't apply to people who conform to
traditional gender roles as much as those who don't, to the men who want to be
nurses and the women who want to be construction workers, etc.

------
CMCDragonkai
Are things still biased if its also reality?

